# Weekend at Home



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Caught the thread on the Scottish section and as I've been up that way this weekend too, I thought I would throw my pics in here, they are in and around Inverness.

Drove this road today (look hard you will see it disappearing into the distance) Its single track, blind cornered and brilliant....., my own personal Stelvio!!!!










Couple more from today, few stops along the way...














































- Loch Ness - no monster......



























Big Bad Bertie the coo...










And the fishermans shed!!!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Cracking set and tone mapping, but what on earth did you do to the sky in #1?

S


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

sberlyn said:


> Cracking set and tone mapping, but what on earth did you do to the sky in #1?
> 
> S


Blew it in camera so tried to save it in PP.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i LOVE this shot -


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Blew it in camera so tried to save it in PP.


Oh dear.

Was it shot RAW by any chance?

S


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow!! :thumb:

I wish I had an eye for photography like this! Stunning pics, especially the Loch Ness ones!


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

great pics !


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

crit straight off the bat:

#1 - completely ruined the sky, brought back toooooo far - can see where you selected the sky/mountains line, banding in the clouds, blue house?, composition ok, seems unbalance too much foreground?

#2 - large part of the shot blown out, very contrasty - no real composition or focal point

#3 - good composition, nice interest, good contrast - sky brought back a bit too far but ok

#4 - not a big fan of HDR myself but good depth and texture, a bit "normal"

#5 - same as 4 but better

#6 - nice view, but sky blown out, foreground slightly underexposde, no real focal point/composition

#7 - could have been better changing the viewpoint, vertical logs blend into the central slice of terrain hiding them and giving no direction or depth, sky blown due to shutter being too long (could use GND's here to keep the sky in check) also banding top left

#8 - a bit better than above, not sure on sepia PP. again logs blend in to the mountains but good foreground interest

#9 - wonky horizon, sky blown and brought back too far again, suffers same traits as 7

#9 - underexposed, blurry - when focusing on animals/people always focus on the eye (i know it's under the hair but it's that region)

#10 - good texture, strong contrasty colours but wall is blown in a few places, needs to be brought back slightly to stop clipping on the right. check histogram on set at the time to save this happening again > http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/understanding-series/understanding-histograms.shtml

oh, and a few dust bunnies on some shots - sensor needs a clean

hth

drew


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

buckas said:


> crit straight off the bat:
> 
> #1 - completely ruined the sky, brought back toooooo far - can see where you selected the sky/mountains line, banding in the clouds, blue house?, composition ok, seems unbalance too much foreground?
> 
> ...


Well done that man


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Also, for the shots where you blew the sky, you may find a Circular Polariser helpful; or an ND Grad filter.

S


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

sberlyn said:


> Well done that man


I thank you both for your time.


----------

